# Filipino housekeeper



## mrsjones (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,
I'm moving back to the UAE and I want to bring my Filipino housekeeper with me. I understand there are some 'difficulties' with this these days. Does anyone know how I can go about this? 
Thanks


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

mrsjones said:


> Hi,
> I'm moving back to the UAE and I want to bring my Filipino housekeeper with me. I understand there are some 'difficulties' with this these days. Does anyone know how I can go about this?
> Thanks


Should not be any difficulty as you will be sponsoring him/her.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Sunder said:


> Should not be any difficulty as you will be sponsoring him/her.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


Except that there is a ban on Filipinas being employed as maids in the UAE....


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The ban is on importing maids from the Philippines (the Philippines government won't allow new maids to go to the UAE). The UAE is not banning new Filipino maids. 

If the Filipino maid is already outside the Philippines there is no ban or restriction on importing her to the UAE.

Is the OP coming from the UK?




The Rascal said:


> Except that there is a ban on Filipinas being employed as maids in the UAE....


----------



## mrsjones (Dec 17, 2012)

Tallyho, We are coming from Thailand.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mrsjones said:


> Tallyho, We are coming from Thailand.


Should be fine then.


----------



## mrsjones (Dec 17, 2012)

Would I bring her in as a tourist? My visa will be in process when I arrive, so I wont be able to sponsor her immediately. I understand that Pinoy coming in as tourists can be tricky?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mrsjones said:


> Would I bring her in as a tourist? My visa will be in process when I arrive, so I wont be able to sponsor her immediately. I understand that Pinoy coming in as tourists can be tricky?


 You won't be able to sponsor her visa as you don't have residency. Can she stay behind till you bring her in? I'm not sure about how easy it is to convert visit and tourist visas. I think it's better with the new employment laws, but I think the best thing you can do is to check with your sponsor (or your husband's).


----------



## mrsjones (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I can leave her behind until I get my visa sorted. I have also learnt that she can come in on a 90 day visa through an agency.


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> I'm not sure about how easy it is to convert visit and tourist visas.


Status change from visit visa is possible. But: Some typing centers tend to tell you that it is extremely complicated or nearly impossible, just to offer you their "special service" for 10,000 - 15,000 AED. In fact, it is not complicated:

1.) I would suggest to go to a typing center next to GDRFA ( https://goo.gl/maps/59THbaXqfGS2 ). The typing centers directly next to the GDRFA building are the most on this matter because they do visa applications and status changes the whole day. 
Take with you: sponsor's passport (+ copy), sponsor's visa copy, sponsor's Emirates ID (+ copy), if sponsor male: sponsor's marriage certificate (attested by UAE embassy, attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs UAE), spouse's passport copy, spouse's visa copy, sponsor's salary certificate (+ copy), sponsor's rental agreement (+ copy) and Ejari (+copy) OR title deed (+ copy), maid's passport (+ copy), maid's entry permit/visa (+ copy)

Get application typed, pay typing fees.

2.) Go to GDRFA, entry permit section, hand in application, get new entry permit. Pay security deposit + fees.

3.) Either 
a.) send maid for a visa run to exit country and re-enter with entry permit,
OR
b.) go back to typing center, apply for status change, then go back to GDRFA, section 2, change status (Don't forget maid's original passport!)

4.) Go back to typing center, apply for medical test and Emirates ID, pay fees

5.) Send maid to medical test.

6.) As soon as the results have been sent to you, take the medical fitness report and go back to GDRFA, Residence Section. Take maid with you. Visa will be stamped into her passport. You have to mention her salary now, and you and her will have to sign the standard contract.

7.) Maid's Passport will be sent to you by courier (or, if you have paid the "urgent" fee, you get it back directly).

8.) Emirates ID can be picked up approx. 2 weeks later.

---

That's how it worked last time in December 2015.

Expect waiting times at GDRFA, take something to read with you.


----------



## mrsjones (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info! This is very useful.


----------



## mrsjones (Dec 17, 2012)

How much would I expect to pay for this process plus her residency visa?


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

mrsjones said:


> How much would I expect to pay for this process plus her residency visa?


This is what I paid last time (maid already in the country, status change):

Typing of application + application fee (paid at typing center): 360

Security deposit + fee (paid at GDRFA): 2,000 + 40

File opening of resident sponsor (paid at GDRFA): 220

_entry permit inside the country issuance (paid at GDRFA): 690_

Fitness + visa stamping + Emirates ID (paid at GDRFA): 6,000

Courier for medical test results (paid at medical fitness center): 30

Courier for passport (paid at GDRFA): 20

*Total: 9,360 AED*

Security deposit of 2,000 AED will be refunded when she leaves the country.


----------



## mrsjones (Dec 17, 2012)

And how long is her visa for? Is it 3 years?


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

mrsjones said:


> And how long is her visa for? Is it 3 years?


Maid's visa is valid for *1 year*. After that, you have to renew.


----------

